# Kenko TC - 2 models - which one to buy?



## xps (Oct 14, 2012)

As read in the lens rumor forum, with an kenko TC the AF is working on an 100-400L. But which Kenko to buy?


*Kenko 1,4x Teleplus Pro 300 or the MC4 AF 1.4 DGX?*

What ist the difference in between them?


German Test on the Converters: http://www.traumflieger.de/desktop/telekonverter/konvertertest2.php


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 14, 2012)

The reports of f/8 AF that I've seen have been with the Teleplus Pro 300 DGX.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2012)

Only the 1.4X is going to AF with the 100-400L. A 2X would give you f/11 at 400mm and will not AF.
If you have a f/4 lens, a 2X will allow AF.
I'd also be concerned about more distortion with the 2X.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 14, 2012)

xps said:


> As read in the lens rumor forum, with an kenko TC the AF is working on an 100-400L. But which Kenko to buy?



Get the new dgx, it reports exif data better/cleverer so it does af @f8. But really the newest one (there seems to have been a silent update by Kenko, so there are two ean codes for the dgx). Forget 2x, the iq will be too bad with your zoom, not to speak of af speed.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > As read in the lens rumor forum, with an kenko TC the AF is working on an 100-400L. But which Kenko to buy?
> ...


ean codes are Amazon assigned numbers, each seller can assign his own. They mean nothing


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 14, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> ean codes are Amazon assigned numbers, each seller can assign his own. They mean nothing



You're talking of Amazon's asin, though they are equivalent and can be converted to the international ean. It's correct they are assigned by the manufacturer, but when they re-assign a different number to the same product that might mean a silent up date. Or some other changes like a different color of the box  though given the contradicting reports on the dgx I suspect they changed some firmware bits.


----------



## xps (Nov 25, 2012)

*PROBLEM: AF Does not work!!*

Much thanks to all of your replies!

I bought an Kenko PRO 300 AF DGX 1.4X teleconverter for my Canon 100-400L to use with my 60D. But the AF does only work manually! No automatic AF. I tried it on my 70-200, 100mm, and so on. but the AF does not work. 
Even not on my wifes 7D.

Should I give it back? Or do I make something wrong?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: PROBLEM: AF Does not work!!*



xps said:


> Much thanks to all of your replies!
> 
> I bought an Kenko PRO 300 AF DGX 1.4X teleconverter for my Canon 100-400L to use with my 60D. But the AF does only work manually! No automatic AF. I tried it on my 70-200, 100mm, and so on. but the AF does not work.
> Even not on my wifes 7D.
> ...



With an f/2.8 or f/4 lens, it will be f/4 or f/5.6 with the TC, and that combo should AF on any body.


----------



## xps (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: PROBLEM: AF Does not work!!*



neuroanatomist said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > Much thanks to all of your replies!
> ...



I bought it, because I heard that this converter let the AF work on the 100-400L (aperture of 8 ). 
My origrinal 1.4x Canon converter does only work on my Eos 1V and 3. You know the problem-


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 25, 2012)

I have the DGX Pro 300 1.4x and can report that I have AF at f/8 on both my 5D MK2 and 60D bodies. Not necessarily fast AF, mind you, but AF.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: PROBLEM: AF Does not work!!*



xps said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > xps said:
> ...



Yes, I understand. My point is that if the Kenko TC you just bought doesn't allow AF with an f/2.8 or f/4 lens, it's defective.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought the Kenko 1.4X, and it seemed to AF fine at f/8 with the 100-400mmL on all my bodies. After putting it on my 100L, it stopped working, so I sent it back. 

Later, I found that certain lenses, the 100mmL among them will lockup the 5D MK III and require you to remove/reinstall the battery to get it working with the Kenko TC and a compatible lens once again. The problem is that there is no list of which lenses work with the Kenko TC, or which new lenses may be incompatible. As far as I know, this only happens with the 5D MK III, but may also happen on the 1D X.
I had hoped to use the TC with my 100L, I prefer a little more magnification at times.


----------



## Sony (Nov 26, 2012)

I tried to use Kenko 2x Telepus MC7 + 3 Kenko Extension tube + 100mmL Macro + 5DMKiii and they worked well.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 26, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The problem is that there is no list of which lenses work with the Kenko TC, or which new lenses may be incompatible. As far as I know, this only happens with the 5D MK III, but may also happen on the 1D X.
> I had hoped to use the TC with my 100L, I prefer a little more magnification at times.



*You tested the Kenko 1.4x *DGX* with a/the red dot, correct? ... and which fw version did you on the 5d3? when the tc didn't work?*

The problem is that other people have gotten it to work, and Kenko themselves have stated it is (or was?) compatible:



drjlo said:


> We have checked all lenses you mentioned with Canon 5D Mark 3 and Teleplus PRO300 DGX 1.4x Canon.
> And we haven't any problems in these combinations.
> Canon 135 f/2L
> Canon 85 f/1.2L II
> ...



... but again all the different reports make me think that Kenko does silent updates on their tc firmware to make it compatible with newer camera bodies but w/o notifying customers so that they don't have to dump their "old" tcs - it should have an usb port like the new Sigma lenses :-o


----------

